# My last show pics (Nov 2004)



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's the first


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A second one


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A third


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A fourth


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

My fifth


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mate ur are massive!! can we have some stats posted here mate

height weight

chest/leg/arm

etc

maximum respect fro the commitment to get like that mate!!

EDIT: an offseason pick would be nice to see also mate if possible


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

These were taken at the Stars of Tomorrow where I took the u80kg class and the overall. This show qualified me to take on Britain's best at the finals on 2nd Oct 2005


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I weighed in at just under 78kgs. My chest was 45", my waist was 28.5", my legs were 25" and calves were 17", biceps were 18.5". I think thats what my stats were for this show


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

huge arms m8, very nice. they look to be bigger then 18.5 mind


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

uk muscle is getting on the map

james llwellyn is now a member!!!

thanks for joining dude


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi mate, but its LLEWELLIN, "probably the most miss-spelt name in the world"

How you doing?:smoke:


----------



## Vince Hotwig (May 9, 2005)

Man u look great. How long u been bodybuilding?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking massive mate cant say more than that. Shoulders and arms awsome and legs amazing also you must realy work hard.

Hope you stick around mate you will like it here im sure.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

supercell said:


> Hi mate, but its LLEWELLIN, "probably the most miss-spelt name in the world"
> 
> How you doing?:smoke:


i'm good james

i would like to start a sticky in the 'shows, pro's and inspiration' forum so that our members can ask you questions about all aspects of bb'ing

we used to have one before for mr. wicker called ask mr britain .... but unfortunately jason lost interest

would you be able to spend a short time a few days every week to help with this?

it would be great to have someone of your calliber helping our guys 'n' gals :lift:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what about me..


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you,ll always be the man .

well you will if you answer that q , i left in the gh thread.

P.s. see you did it, your the man again.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> what about me..


who?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

[email protected]!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes mate you tell me what you want and I'm always willing to help if I can. This game's all about learning, that's what makes it so damn interesting.

James


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome photos mate, really nice, excellant condition...Well Done


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent pics, your looking fabulous.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> [email protected]!!


yes paul

but i have to get my own back for the jokes you make at my expense on the phone!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

supercell said:


> Yes mate you tell me what you want and I'm always willing to help if I can. This game's all about learning, that's what makes it so damn interesting.
> 
> James


thanks james

i will set up the thread later and we can get started:beer:


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice pics, arms look bigger


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

paul have you been phoning sex lines & pretending to be jimmy..pmsl


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

To look like PsCarb & supercell is the dream i want to achieve, and looking at ya photo's is really inspiring ,

well done guy's makes me wanna :lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I cant believe how huge your arms are for how lean you are.

Man, you look really good in those picks.

Super lean and the seperation and striations are awesome.


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

what can i say...absolutely phenomonal shape.

awesome conditioning,cut and striated legs,huge upper body, great vascularity...glad i havent been up against you mate...!!lol

i must be missing something here tho....sounds like you have a semi celebrity status over there....give us some background?

how is the prep coming for Oct?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> but i have to get my own back for the jokes you make at my expense on the phone!


hahahaha


----------

